# CUPS 1.15 doenst work -> downgrade to 1.14!

## vortex23

If you install cups 1.15, you get a 

Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for Job X

in your cups error_log!

with exactly the same config, cups 1.14 works!

i guess its a ghostscript problem.

----------

## golpa

I've noticed that I can work with 1.1.15 if I emerge 1.1.14 and then emerge 1.15 on top of that. However it only works as long as I don't emerge clean. I haven't had time to figure out which file it is but my guess is there is a file missing in 1.1.15 that 1.1.14 has. Some people suggested it's pstoraster but that one still exists after removing 1.1.4.

----------

## sandoz

I had the same problem and found this link on another forum.

http://www.cups.org/software.html

----------

## pdouble

I had the same problem. I made sure I had 'cups' in my USE flags (edit /etc/make.conf) and issued 'emerge ghostscript'. The package then compiled the PostScript RIP (pstoraster). Restart CUPS and you should be able to print.

----------

